# موقع جيولوجيا جيوفيزياء خرائط جيولوجية وطبوغرافية برامج تخصصية



## ammaren (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*اضع بين ايديكم اليوم أول موقع عربي متخصص بعلوم الأرض فيه العديد من البرامج الجيولوجية الاختصاصية والكثير من المواضيع الجيوفيزيائية والجيولوجية والهيدروجيولوجية وكذلك الخرائط الجيولوجية والطبوغرافية المختلفة. كما تجد فيه الكتب الجيولوجية المختلفة
لذلك أرجو من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموقع وبنائه لجعله مركز معلومات جيولوجي الكتروني متميز على نطاق العالم العربي*
*أتمنى من جميع الباحثين الجيولوجيين التسجيل في هذا المركز العربي 
برامج جيولوجية أضغط هنا

خرائط جيولوجية أضغط هنا

كتب جيولوجية أضغط هنا*​


----------



## المبارك مرسي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

أمارين

تسلم على الموقع الرائع


----------



## ammaren (1 يناير 2009)

المزيد من الكتب الجيولوجية التخصصية 
هنا


----------



## ammaren (1 يناير 2009)

*كتب جيولوجية متخصصة وموقع عربي جيولوجي*



ammaren قال:


> *اضع بين ايديكم اليوم أول موقع عربي متخصص بعلوم الأرض فيه العديد من البرامج الجيولوجية الاختصاصية والكثير من المواضيع الجيوفيزيائية والجيولوجية والهيدروجيولوجية وكذلك الخرائط الجيولوجية والطبوغرافية المختلفة. كما تجد فيه الكتب الجيولوجية المختلفة*
> 
> *لذلك أرجو من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموقع وبنائه لجعله مركز معلومات جيولوجي الكتروني متميز على نطاق العالم العربي*
> *أتمنى من جميع الباحثين الجيولوجيين التسجيل في هذا المركز العربي *
> ...


 انه اول موقع عربي متخصص في الجيولوجيا والابحاث العلمية الجيولوجيةة بشكل اكاديمي
الرابط هنا​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموقع ..فعلا رائع


----------



## فيكتور كلزي (4 يناير 2009)

موقع رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ammaren (17 يناير 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا لكل من ساهم بالردود وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ذوالفقار علي (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خبر الجزاء


----------



## ahmad.rezk (26 أغسطس 2009)

thanx alot eng for the site


----------



## GeoOo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## batruna (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## Bkarali (9 مايو 2010)

تسلم على هذه المواقع
وياريت لو تمدنا بمواقع زياده


----------



## samirgeop (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي


----------



## josefgeol (10 يونيو 2010)

*موقع رائع جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------

